# Spine Surgery supplement suggestions?



## PELLETHEAD (Mar 4, 2016)

To all my Vet friends and medically educated: opinions on best "something" vs nothing product to run following spinal surgery. Like most of you, I have some back issues. Recently, I had results of MRI's, Catscans and X-Rays reveal a serious issue with my #4 cervical. catscan clearly shows damage & I'm one wrong move from being paralyzed. That said, the solution is fairly common:Anterior Cervical Disc Surgery: they remove #4 and cage/fuse #3-6. 2 days in hospital and 3 months in collar. My reality: I have a very physical job. I don't work-we don't eat. Taking off three months means I will have to sell many of my work tools, offload business to competitors,etc. Not good. There is no rushing the healing: they place two screws in a plate to fuse the cervical. Basically, until that starts setting in, I'm at the pace of my own body to recover. At 52..it will take a while. That said, if I'm selling things off to support myself, investing "something" to accelerate healing makes complete sense. Not just accelerate healing a bit but also, a better quality adhesion of the plate/screws. My local physician came right out and told me that GH does the job. I have enth/test and have been on blast/cruise, but also have stopped that as they will be doing blood tests prior to surgery...which could be in a couple weeks. So, cheapest options for my research? GH? Peptides? How soon to start running? I might be able to scrape up $500-600 at this time as surgery could be a couple weeks away. Thank you for your knowledge assistance Brothers & Sisters!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 26, 2017)

Great reading and it's Helpful


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2017)

PELLETHEAD said:


> To all my Vet friends and medically educated: opinions on best "something" vs nothing product to run following spinal surgery. Like most of you, I have some back issues. Recently, I had results of MRI's, Catscans and X-Rays reveal a serious issue with my #4 cervical. catscan clearly shows damage & I'm one wrong move from being paralyzed. That said, the solution is fairly common:Anterior Cervical Disc Surgery: they remove #4 and cage/fuse #3-6. 2 days in hospital and 3 months in collar. My reality: I have a very physical job. I don't work-we don't eat. Taking off three months means I will have to sell many of my work tools, offload business to competitors,etc. Not good. There is no rushing the healing: they place two screws in a plate to fuse the cervical. Basically, until that starts setting in, I'm at the pace of my own body to recover. At 52..it will take a while. That said, if I'm selling things off to support myself, investing "something" to accelerate healing makes complete sense. Not just accelerate healing a bit but also, a better quality adhesion of the plate/screws. My local physician came right out and told me that GH does the job. I have enth/test and have been on blast/cruise, but also have stopped that as they will be doing blood tests prior to surgery...which could be in a couple weeks. So, cheapest options for my research? GH? Peptides? How soon to start running? I might be able to scrape up $500-600 at this time as surgery could be a couple weeks away. Thank you for your knowledge assistance Brothers & Sisters!



how did the surgery go, even tho this was from almost 2 years ago.


----------

